# Label Preferences



## djcoop (Feb 22, 2006)

Just thought I would put a question out there. If you are making your own wine labels, what software are you using, and how do you like it? I have seen many beautiful labels on the forum, and love being creative and would like to know what software is being used by whom?


Tks~D


----------



## Waldo (Feb 22, 2006)

I use Adobe Photoshop and Print Shop21 myself dj


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 22, 2006)

I use an old (8) version of Corel PhotoPaint. And Microsoft PhotoEditor. And Word. There never is a program that seems to do it _*all*_.










Perhaps it's my lack of patience to sit down and try it all out.









Edit:


This is what I do:


Microsoft PhotoEditor:
<UL>
<LI>Super easy to cut and paste. 
<LI>Transparency function is much easier in this one. 
<LI>I can also move the marked areas around much easier.</LI>[/list]


Microsoft Word:
<UL>
<LI>I like the WordArt. It's so simple that even I can understand it! 
<LI>I can easily print things out in word: I make either 6 labels per page or 12. I just copy and paste the image into a pre-formatted (by me) table, and then just print them out. </LI>[/list]


PhotoPaint:
<UL>
<LI>It really has unendless amount of functions, but the ones I like the most are "vignette" and "smokey glass" and putting a border around things. 
<LI>I can type on the pictures too, but often times I have copied and pasted from WordArt into the PhotoPaint program. I know there probably is a way for doing this in PhotoPaint, but this seems easier to me. 
<LI>I also can change the image, and save it as a cpt file. That means, if I love the label (and make it up) for HerbalTea wine, and I want to use it again for Plum wine, I can edit everything very easily. 
<LI>I can also cut shapes out, and I can trace around objects to take them out or put them in.</LI>[/list]


The reason why my labels aren't as good as most people's is because I don't spend enough time on them. I know I should, but I don't.



I'm also sure that other programs can do all this and more (this one can do more, but again, I'm impatient!), so basically it boils down to personal preference.





Hope this helps!*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## Brandst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm using Photoshop for the images then importing them into Publisher to finish up. I may try to use Word for the final process as well, it seems to give me more formatting options than Publisher.





Steve


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 22, 2006)

I use photo impact v.10, and microsof piture it for photo editing, then use Word to put the picture on a label and print. I also print on very thin Photo quality glossy paper and use a glue stick to put them on the bottles with.


----------



## Steve (Feb 22, 2006)

I design my labels in using a table in word. Then I copy it into Photoshop Elements 2.0 to make it a JPEG. After that I put it back into word to size, make the page layout, and print...


----------



## B M W (Feb 22, 2006)

I use Wordfor most of the label and touch it up inPaint. I like to use the full page in Word to set up the label use the grouping feature then resize the whole image down to label size.


----------



## reece's nana (Feb 22, 2006)

I use Photoshop 6. I can do just about anything I want with it. Be sureafter you print your labels to put a clear label over them because the ink will run if it gets wet.


----------



## geocorn (Feb 22, 2006)

I have been using Print Artist, but am going to upgrade soon, just haven't decided which software to use.


----------



## djcoop (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow! I'm overwhelmed! If anyone has a template in word, publisher, or adobe that they could email me, that would be great! Promise I won't copy



. I would just love to have some guidelines as far as size, etc. Also, I have publisher on my computer, but of course I have never used it, so I will be doing a little tutorial soon! Thanks for the info. looks like my options are endless. 


[email protected]


Thanks~ Donna


----------



## usafcajun (Feb 23, 2006)

I generally use Photoshop 7 and/orPublisher to design my labels. I've even used Powerpoint and was able to turn out some pretty good labels.


----------



## Brandst (Feb 23, 2006)

Donna, remember that one of the nice thing about using these programs instead of a "wine lable" program is that you can create the size and shape lable that YOU want. I''m thinking or 2 seperate lables, one on the neck with the vintage and then another oval shaped for the other info. As was mentioned, if you use a inkjet printer you will need to put something over it or spray it with a sealer or the ink will run when the bottle gets wet. I just ordered a color laser printer for printing lables so I won't have to worry about the ink running. Now the fun part is making the lables while I wait for the wines to be ready, the WE Selection Reisling I ordered will be here tonight.





Steve


----------



## peterCooper (Feb 23, 2006)

I buy the peel off labels from Office Deppot or Walmart. They have an Avery 
number. In Word you can create lables with the correct Avery number so tey 
print out perfectly every time.

I use photoshop for the images and the web to steal any good looking image 
I can find (if they are not copyrighted of course).


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 23, 2006)

I learned on this Forum that people were printing their labels on plain paper, cutting them with a paper cutter [guillotine] scissors or whatever... and using a glue stick to attach the label to the bottles of wine...I works wonderfully...




BEFORE...I would clean the recycled bottles...yuck!!!... then after every use had to struggle with the glue from the Avery or WalMart labels...another yuck!!! The glue stick just washes off...what a treat!!!


----------

